# New truck



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Sharon And I took a rid






5.4 XLT 4x4---first new truck since 1979 for me In 79 I bought a XLT f 150 4x4 for $6,700.00 on the road and Pa was mad at me for buying it--


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice truck. And I like the extra picture. My nephew got a new Ford F150 last year. I drove it and really liked it. Can't afford one right now but I think that is the way I would go. Congrats!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice truck SB. How's the weather up there?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I can tell that money was burning a hole in your pockets, Sell those Furs you just got and go Buy a New Truck, does the brother have a share in the trk..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ride Skip, those 150's drive like they're on rails and have plenty of power to boot.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Guys----wish I could have wrote a check for it BUT----the book wasn't that full---Hassell- 2 weeks ago-Brother Dennis bought the same except it is a 4 door -- red color with his fur check--It does feel good to buy a new one_____SB----I already herd from the boss your not taking it trapping heeeheehe Bar-D snow ,,snow snow--but its been high's 20--low's in the teens *


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice looking truck, SB! Too bad you didn't have a Dodge dealership in driving distance though.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Congrats on the new rig! I'm shopping new (to me) trucks as we speak! Probably will go mid-sized but 4 door for sure. Thanks for the motivation!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey SB why dont you run down this way and we will run to the gun shop to just look around !!!! Hehehehehe Congrats Sb good lookin truck. Should be easier to find with snow shovel with that color. LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Nice looking truck, SB! Too bad you didn't have a Dodge dealership in driving distance though.


Yeah...too bad. Some things are just worth going after.

I have to say though you look good standing next to your new ride....So much for retirement from Taxidermy too lol.

Take care of her..


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Your right BIG D----white or sliver wouldn't make it in the U.P. By spring it would be all dented--can't see em in a snow storm----Just mite be in Texas this winter again. We could do the Gun Shop--don't forget your c card--I think I'm broke----OAC I better get to mount'en--Later Guys________SB---------Hey!!! remember Ford co. Didn't take our tax Dollars--I bought a ford*


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Your right BIG D----white or sliver wouldn't make it in the U.P. By spring it would be all dented--can't see em in a snow storm----Just mite be in Texas this winter again. We could do the Gun Shop--don't forget your c card--I think I'm broke----OAC I better get to mount'en--Later Guys________SB---------Hey!!! remember Ford co. Didn't take our tax Dollars--I bought a ford*


Yeah...you are right, great point. Ford saved and took care of thier own !


----------



## Live2Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice truck SB! Believe, you were well over due. Like they say can't take it with you when you go, enjoy it while you can!! Great Choice buy not contributing to the GMAC Tax Payers Plan, if you know what I mean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice look'in pickup SB---Built FORD Tuff---The only way to go.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

great looking ride and its aford too.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Love the Ride man 5.4 is a Great engine, it wont struggle to Go it just Goes when ya ask it to. Congrats on Your New Truck, Every man deserves a New Truck now and Again!


----------

